# Grantham Water Works, Lincs, October 2015



## HughieD

Looks like everyone has been busy getting out and about this weekend so here's my modest contribution. Had my eye on this place for ages. It's not been covered on here before as this place has been sealed for some time. However the opportunity arose so down I popped. Very little history on the place but this is the underground Victorian reservoir of the Grantham Water Company which was formed in 1855. It's at the top of a hill which allowed it to use gravity to feed the growing market town with the water supply it needed. 

Haven't really done much subterranean stuff bar Megatron. The light was pretty much non-existent so quite challenging photography-wise. Tripod essential. Tried painting with light and using conventional flash. The biggest issue was the auto-focus wouldn't work very well so lots of blurred reject shots. Anyhow got some half-decent pictures in the end so here they are.

Here's the main gate:


img2363 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The former access point got sealed back in 2008. Not too sure who Bazoo is though:


img2360 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There's something interesting down there:


img2358 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Is this the way in?


img2357 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Well looky here! Someone has kindly installed a ladder for us.


img2356 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And down we go...


img2318 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Wow!


img2315 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There's some rusty pumps:


img2319 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2341 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And lots of bricks:


img2324 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2331 by HughieDW, on Flickr

and arches:


img2326 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2333 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Plus a bit of rubble here and there:


img2327 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2345 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And there's that alternative entrance point at the far end:


img2329 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Think I picked the right way in!


img2350 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And lots of rusty cross-struts:


img2337 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from that it's pretty empty as you would expect:


img2354 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A bit different that so thanks for looking.


----------



## krela

Looks like it needs a good clear out!


----------



## HughieD

krela said:


> Looks like it needs a good clear out!




Indeed Krela. But how do you get those big lumps of concrete out of there - that could be a difficult one!


----------



## smiler

When you said rusty you weren't kidding were you, I liked that, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat

Big big yes to this 
I've wanted to see this place for a couple of years
top work hughie


----------



## TheNarrator

Awesome place!


----------



## Mikeymutt

Liking this one a lot hughie


----------



## HughieD

Cheers guys. Get there while you can if you want to see it!


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one, you done well to light it. Loving the natural lighting on that ladder tho. 
Excellent report thinks for sharing


----------



## HughieD

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, you done well to light it. Loving the natural lighting on that ladder tho.
> Excellent report thinks for sharing



Cheers UrbanX. Funny you mention the ladder pic. Was choosing between natural light and artificial light for this shot and chose the former. As you can see below the shot looks so different in artificial light...


img2317 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

